# My pitty has a bad rash. Food or Environmental allergy?



## laurak (Aug 11, 2015)

I rescued a pit bull two months ago. She is two years old and was a stray. Ever since we rescued her, she has developed a rash between her legs and on her belly. We took her to the vet and she got a skin scrape, which came back negative. They claimed it was food allergies. She was on Purina One Chicken and Rice at the shelter, so we switched her back to that food since she DID NOT have the rash at the shelter. We assumed the allergy was beef (we had her on Kirkland Nature's Domain Beef Formula). They also prescribed her Prednisone 5mg and Cephalexin 500mg. This was about 8 weeks ago and the rash has not gone down from either medications. She just completed her 3rd round of both prescriptions. We then switched her to Kirkland Nature's Domain Salmon Formula 2 weeks ago because it had no grain, chicken, or beef, and salmon is not a very common allergen (according to my pet store). We have given her 50mg of Benedryl at meal times for two weeks with no improvements, plus a 400mg vitamin E capsule at breakfast via the vet's suggestion. Nothing is helping which leads me to believe it IS environmental since she developed this allergy when we brought her to our home. We have many plants in our backyard and the rash always looks worse after she has been outside. She has red bumps/ overall rash on her belly, between her legs, and it's starting to crawl up her chest. She constantly licks her paws and the rash. No head shaking or anything of that nature and she doesn't cry out at all. Can anyone help?

Extra info: We spray her rash with Vetericyn and starting today are trying Richard's Organics Incredible Skin Spray. She has been off ALL treats for weeks, we use her kibble as treats now. This developed after she was spayed, does that contribute anything to it? We are considering switching vets for a second opinion. I know skin scrapes are notorious for being faulty so the negative result could be wrong. We are thinking about getting a full-on food & environmental intradermal test but it is close to $500 and we want to explore other options first.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Wipe her down with a 50/50 Apple Cider Vinegar(with the mother)/water mix every time she comes in from outside. Use organic coconut oil as a topical ointment for her rash. Use allergen free detergents on anything she lays on and her toys. And continue with the Benadryl. I also would suggest zymox shampoo for bathing.


----------



## nolabel76 (Nov 8, 2013)

Winston, our dog, had a bad rash develop some time ago on his belly/underside as well. We went to the vet and she gave us some topical cream and advice. We moved him from Chicken and rice to Fish and rice, and the rash cleared up in a few days.

We hadn't seen the rash for several months until just last week my wife brought home a bag of chicken and rice, and behold, the rash reappeared. 

We give him either Iams natural or the Rachel Ray, either one is grain-less, and he loves it. So, back to fish. 

FYI. He can eat steak and hamburger and not have issues, so we are sure it's the chicken. Our vet told us that usually dogs are allergic to proteins, not grains. But we stay away from grain feed because I don't know what percentage the filler actually is, and I don't care to look honestly.


----------

